# male or female IC?



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm struggling trying to find a MC that participates with my insurance and that doesn't work in the same building as OW. 

My H and I had a male MC but he didn't seem to be much help for me. I wasn't sure he was getting the female side of things.

Opinions??


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Years ago, I saw a male therapist on my own. He was fantastic and I would've gone back to him this time around but I live further away than was convienent. Husband and I went to a female counselor for joint counseling and I really liked her. I also went to a female individual counselor last year and while she was nice, I didn't feel she was as helpful to me as the guy I'd seen years ago. It might be more what you're comfortable with, or it could just be the individual - everyone has their own approach.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I never really noticed the gender having much to do with it. I have a female counselor that is ok. i had a male counselor a while ago that was a nut case. but my h had a male counselor that was really helpful. but he's also had some female counselors that were no good. Its really more about their approach to therapy and not as much about the gender.


----------

